# Sheepsheading



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

Ok meet up with a few from GKF and did alittle sheepshead fishin. Meet near tybee and got ready to launch. 








Whats this in the background? 









We found a few docks and began to put fish in the yak lots of shorts and and a few keepers 


































Went and put them on ice and got these pics. 


















Then after Reds trout and whatever we could find. 
Heres how the water looked its a bad picture but here you go. 


























After fishing for the reds I went to another dock and caught a few more keepers and a ton of shorts. Then I ran out of bait.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

*umum*

that sure is some good eatin
nice report fellas congrats on the catch


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great report*

Nice haul guys. Great job.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Dang it man, that's a good haul.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

That's what I'm talkin' bout!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I know EXACTLY where you're fishing!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

wow... great pics and report...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

how does sheepheads fight compared to other species?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Man that sure looks like fun!


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

Good day of fishing. Thanks for the update.


----------

